# food plots in tb zone



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In the current woods and water there is an article stating that the dnr has released a notice about the dangers to deer in contacting tb from forage planting, especially root crops. I think this is another positive step by the dnr. 

have any of you guys read the article.... comments? I have been looking for the dnr notice but havnt found it yet.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Makes sense, since the DNR was planting food plots this last summer (Montmorency county).


----------



## Loaded4bear (Feb 20, 2007)

DNR Heard Mgmt is great in discussion forums and on paper........but lacks any real teeth and enforcement

PS....I've planted food plots and I'm only shooting mature deer in the TB zone.....oh yeah....harvesting does as needed...not because government says I should


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> In the current woods and water there is an article stating that the dnr has released a notice about the dangers to deer in contacting tb from forage planting, especially root crops. I think this is another positive step by the dnr.
> 
> have any of you guys read the article.... comments? I have been looking for the dnr notice but havnt found it yet.


A little late don't you think.:lol: Food plots have been going in the TB zone like crazy for years now. Let me guess food plots will be illegal next:lol:

Well guess the farmers will have to give up their fields as well


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, you know how deer like to browse the same rooted plant in a 5 acre field that the rest of the herd has browsed!


----------

